# Oui, j'ai



## prinver

Bonjour,

Il me semble avoir entendu plusieurs fois la réponse " oui, j'ai...."  à des questions telles que  " tu as un tourne-vis ?  ( cela pourrait être aussi autre chose ..) Je sais que ce n'est pas correct,  ( cela devrait être " oui, j'en ai un...") ;  je me permets néanmoins de vous demander si vous l'avez déjà entendu dans pareil contexte, parce que j'en suis à me demander si je n'avais pas mal entendu...

Merci d'avance et bonne journée.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est très courant. Je crois que les gens qui le disent à l'occasion (moi, par exemple !) savent parfaitement en le disant que c'est familier et pas vraiment correct.


----------



## prinver

A Bezoard,

Merci beaucoup pour votre prompte réaction, et encore une question : je suppose que cela se limite à la première personne du singulier, qu'on ne le dit pas à d'autres personnes ...


----------



## atcheque

Qu'entendez-vous par :





prinver said:


> la réponse " oui, j'ai...."



_Oui, j'ai un tournevis_ me paraît tout à fait correct, clair et précis.


----------



## nicduf

En fonction du contexte et toujours dans le registre défini par Bezoard, c'est possible 
- _Peux-tu vérifier si j'ai bien une brosse à dents dans ma trousse de toilette_ ?
- O_ui, tu as_ (éventuellement en la montrant).


----------



## prinver

A * nicduf,*

Je vous remercie pour cette précision, et...est-ce possible à toutes les personnes   ( oui, il/elle a.../ oui, vous avez etc...  ) ?


----------



## atcheque

@prinver , pouvez-vous répondre





atcheque said:


> Qu'entendez-vous par : *...*


Si votre phrase est belle et bien terminée, il faut un point simple :* .*


----------



## SergueiL

prinver said:


> est-ce possible à toutes les personnes   ( oui, il/elle a.../ oui, vous avez etc...  ) ?


Rien ne l’empêche puisque ce type de réponse revêt toujours un caractère de plaisanterie.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Oui, c'est très courant.


 Peut-être dans votre entourage, mais je n'ai pour ma part jamais entendu une telle réponse dans ma région…


----------



## Bezoard

prinver said:


> Je vous remercie pour cette précision, et...est-ce possible à toutes les personnes   ( oui, il/elle a.../ oui, vous avez etc...  ) ?


Oui, c'est théoriquement possible à toutes les personnes, mais il me semble qu'en pratique cette formulation familière est beaucoup plus utilisée à la première personne du singulier qu'aux autres personnes.


----------



## SwissPete

Ne serait-ce pas l'équivalent de ce qu'on donne comme réponse en anglais ?


----------



## SergueiL

Cela y ressemble en effet mais je ne pense pas que ce soit lié.
Je le répète, c'est par plaisanterie, comme l'a expliqué Bezoard la faute est intentionnelle.
- Tu as faim ?
- Oui, j'ai.


----------



## atcheque

SergueiL said:


> - Tu as faim ?
> - Oui, j'ai.


Cela me semble bien différent tout de même de _Oui, j'ai [un tournevis]_ qui fait plus penser à un relevé de liste de tournure familière.
J'ai demandé des précisions @prinver qui n'y a toujours pas répondu


----------



## Nanon

Il me semble, pour ma part, que la réponse "j'ai" n'est pas toujours précédée de "oui". Par exemple, dans certains sports collectifs, on peut dire "j'ai" après une passe  pour confirmer sa possession du ballon. C'est on ne peut plus concis (monosyllabique). La réponse informelle au lieu de la phrase complète ne viendrait-elle pas de là ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Par exemple, dans certains sports collectifs, on peut dire "j'ai" après une passe pour confirmer sa possession du ballon.


En effet, mais il s'agit alors d'une assertion et non d'une réponse.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si le but est d'être concis, un simple _Oui_ suffit…


----------



## AlphabetLatin

L'expression est en effet très courante en France, particulièrement chez les enfants mais pas seulement
Cela appartient au registre du langage courant, mais grammaticalement c'est bien sûr fautif.

En fait imaginez-vous un garçon bricolant avec son père.
Ce dernier est sur une échelle et le garçon lui tend les outils et autres fournitures.

- Un tournevis ?
- Oui j'ai un tournevis
- une cheville ?
- Oui j'ai une cheville
...
- Un marteau ?
- le garçon lassé de répéter "oui j'ai ceci... oui j'ai cela" dira "oui j'ai...."

- As-tu faim ?
- Il y a une rupture. C'est pause déjeuner, maman a préparé un bon repas, ça sent très bon, donc l'enfant pas lassé du tout va naturellement dire "oui, j'ai faim"

La troncature "oui, j'ai...." s'applique essentiellement à l'idée de posséder ou non un objet. Elle s'applique plus rarement dans les autres situations comme le fait d'avoir faim ou non. "oui, j'ai..."signifie généralement "oui je possède bien l'objet", c'est l'emploi majoritaire .

A un collectionneur de disques....
Possédez-vous la cinquième symphonie de Beethoven dirigée par Furtwängler à telle date avec l'orchestre untel... ?
Le collectionneur fait une recherche frénétique dans ses 10 000 disques et quand finalement il tombe sur la pièce, triomphalement il dira...

Oui, j'ai.... !!!!


----------



## atcheque

AlphabetLatin said:


> Cela appartient au registre du langage courant


Familier. Le langage courant se doit de plus, selon moi, d'être correct.


----------



## prinver

A Atcheque,

Bonjour, me voici.... Je n'ai pas encore réagi à votre post parce que je ne comprends pas où vous voulez en  venir  en me demandant :

Qu'entendez-vous par :


> prinver a dit:
> la réponse " oui, j'ai...."





> Merci d'avance pour d'éventuels éclaircissements.


----------



## AlphabetLatin

atcheque said:


> Familier. Le langage courant se doit de plus, selon moi, d'être correct.



C'est une faute grammaticale certes, mais la formule n'est pas considérée comme "offensante" car il s'agit en fait d'une simple ellipse.

"j'ai mangé des-z-haricots" est considéré comme familier est plus problématique à dire par exemple lors d'un dîner entre gens huppés
"oui...j'ai" dans le strict contexte que j'ai indiqué... ça passera sans problème... voilà pourquoi j'ai préféré placer l'expression dans le registre du langage courant, même si dans l'absolu vous avez raison.

Le problème est que dans le registre familier lui-même, il y a des sous catégories. Il y a par exemple plein de mots comme "trombinoscope" qui appartiennent dans l'absolu au registre familier et qui sont désormais acceptés dans toutes les situations, voilà pourquoi j'ai de grande hésitations désormais à classer telle ou telle expression dans le registre familier.

Et pour moi, le langage courant n'est pas un langage strictement exact.
C'est le langage utilisé dans la vie courante et perçu comme "acceptable" à un un instant "t".
"acceptable" ne signifiant pas parfait, et signifiant aussi que d'un pays à un autre voire d'une région à une autre, l'appréciation peut changer.
Pour un langage exact, on parlera plus de langage soutenu ou académique.

"meuf" par exemple devenu commun chez la plupart des français (disons les citadins), dans les médias, ne passera pas dans certains cercles, donc pour moi ça reste du registre familier. Mais on note une grosse évolution car il y a 30 ans c'était considéré familier et de très mauvais goût. Vous n'auriez jamais entendu cela dans les médias.


----------



## atcheque

_Familier_ ne veut pas dire _offensant 
Exact _ne veut pas dire_ soutenu 
Courant _ne veut pas dire _"acceptable" à un un instant "t"_  , mais bien _quotidien, de tous les jours, standard, banal, scolaire ... _


----------



## atcheque

prinver said:


> A Atcheque,
> 
> Bonjour, me voici.... Je n'ai pas encore réagi à votre post parce que je ne comprends pas où vous voulez en  venir  en me demandant :
> 
> Qu'entendez-vous par :


Cela veut dire quoi vos points de suspension ? Un manque ? Un truc  compléter ? " oui, j'ai...."


atcheque said:


> Si votre phrase est belle et bien terminée, il faut un point simple :* .*


----------



## jekoh

Cet emploi absolu du verbe _avoir_ ne me paraît pas spécialement « fautif ».


----------



## k@t

Ce n’est pas vraiment un emploi absolu (_avoir_ contrairement à _manger_, _parler_, etc. ne peut pas se construire sans complément), c’est juste que l’anaphore (la reprise de l’antécédent :_ je l’ai / je les ai / j’en ai un(e) – plusieurs,_ etc.) est omise.

En langage familier, ça me semble en effet plutôt banal, et contrairement à SergueiL, je ne pense pas que ce soit – obligatoirement – dit par plaisanterie.


----------



## Nanon

Malgré tout, ça n'est pas du français soutenu, et dans certains contextes (à l'école ou dans des milieux très stricts), on peut considérer que celui qui répond « oui, j'ai » commet un écart par rapport à la norme qui est l'anaphore. Le ton n'est pas forcément celui de la plaisanterie mais il y a une pointe de décontraction, quelque chose comme _« d'accord, je ne respecte pas cette contrainte qui veut que je reprenne l'antécédent et qui allonge ma phrase, mais quelle importance, puisqu'on me comprend ? »  _


----------



## k@t

Nanon said:


> Malgré tout, ça n'est pas du français soutenu


Oui, je crois qu’on est tous d’accord sur ce point ; et on est presque tous d'accord pour dire que cette formulation relève du registre familier.
En revanche, pour reprendre l'exemple donné par SergueiL répondre par le seul _J’ai_ à des locutions (_Tu as faim / mal / froid / etc_. > _Oui, j’ai_) me parait plus douteux (voire franchement agrammatical, même dans un registre familier) et alors si ce type d’énoncé est produit se ne pourrait en effet qu’être par plaisanterie.


----------

